# Scolopendra gigantea gigantea PHOTO



## Michael Jacobi (Jul 11, 2004)

*recently imported 6" European bred specimen  :} 

Michael*


----------



## eksong (Jul 11, 2004)

aww man that puts my subspinipes to shame =/


----------



## 8 leg wonder (Jul 11, 2004)

Thats Nice!


----------



## danread (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Michael,

If you don't mind me asking, who did you get them off and who bred them? I'm curious to know if they were 'bred' in captivity, or the mother was WC and then laid eggs. Either way, beautiful pedes. I'm glad to see some Americans are going to get into the fun of owning these amazing animals.

Cheers,


----------



## Steven (Jul 11, 2004)

I personaly don't believe that these have been "bred" in Germany or any other place in Europe,... but that's my opinion.

the term CB is wrongly used for Captive Born as wel as Captive bred.
And i even don't believe these are Captive Born.

just my view on the Import of Gigantea's from European dealers to the US.


anyone of you dealers who can show me the plastic tubs they were transported in ?


----------



## fatbloke (Jul 11, 2004)

theyre definetly good looking pedes 

john


----------



## danread (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Steven,

Do you not think some of the pedes that Vinmann had were captive born? I know he has a load of "robusta" and gigantea at rhe BTS that were all exactly the same size and all in great condition. I assumed that these must have been born in captivity to have had so many similar sized ones. I'm interested to know, partially because i want to know if there have ever been any records of "robusta" being successfully born in captivity before   

Cheers,


----------



## Steven (Jul 12, 2004)

danread said:
			
		

> Hi Steven,
> 
> Do you not think some of the pedes that Vinmann had were captive born? I know he has a load of "robusta" and gigantea at rhe BTS that were all exactly the same size and all in great condition. I assumed that these must have been born in captivity to have had so many similar sized ones. I'm interested to know, partially because i want to know if there have ever been any records of "robusta" being successfully born in captivity before
> 
> Cheers,


hey Dan.
actually there has been CBred not CBorn Gigantea's,... about 6-5years ago,. one of those pedelings is sitting at my home right now    since that incedent,.. i never heard about "true" gigantea's beeing sold in Europe except WC.
The german dealers who i'm aware of who sell Gigantea's this time all have different sizes offered. from 10cm up till 30cm. i think it's rather a case of MASS import of pedes,.. and watching the time of year it's not that strange ALL could be WC pedelings,... with occasionaly an adult in the shipment.
The fact Vinmans all looked in extreme good condition is probarly cause he selected the best.

another case concerns FARM-bred Gigantea's from Bali Indonesia   
(i'm gonna spare you the details cause i can't tell for sure)


just my 0.20 Cents on this


----------

